# pkg install => Operation timed out



## red_hat7 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,
I try to install package via pkg.

```
pkg install xorg
Fetching package1.txz:100%
Fetching package2.txz:100%
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/All/package3.txz: Operation timed out
```
A couple of packages installs but then I got :Operation timed out". I must start the installer one more time and more packages are installed.

Network is working properly, I disabled firewall for tests and now have no idea how to proceed.

Look for a hint how to make it work. Pkg install packages


----------



## mag (Nov 1, 2016)

Can you manually fetch the missing .txz file ?


----------



## Remington (Nov 2, 2016)

You might want to add Google DNS to your /etc/resolv.conf:


```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
nameserver 8.8.4.4
```


----------

